# Good Groupware Server for Gentoo

## ewtrowbr

Hi all,

I am planning a small office rollout for a bunch of windows PCs, running XP with Outlook express. I want to use linux/free software as the backend suite. I have already decided on Samba, postfix, qpopper for email and file sharing.

 I am still looking for an application that will allow my users to share contact databases and calanders. I am impressed with webcalendar (http://webcalendar.sourceforge.net) and I might. Does anybody else know of any other good applications for sharing business information in a small office? I like php, web-enabled, applications very much. I am looking to replace all major feature that would be supplied by groupwise or exchange with open source software.

Anybody know of some projects I should take a look at?

thanks in advance,

erich

----------

## codergeek42

Open-Xchange maybe?

----------

## ewtrowbr

looks REALLY nice... and certainly seems to meet all my requirements... 

Any other projects compet with this one?

erich

----------

## codergeek42

Perhaps this should be in Networking & Security?

----------

## Slurp53

I like the open source version of Group Office

http://www.group-office.com/

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Moved from DE to N&S.

----------

## gmichels

I like kolab, although you need a special connector to use it with outlook (for calendar/tasks/notes).

----------

## bmph8ter

I just setup Project Based Calendaring System for my business.  Haven't started using it full scale yet, but it appears as though it will meet our needs.

----------

## tgurr

egroupware is very nice, too.

http://www.egroupware.org/

----------

## Herring42

I've just set this up. It works really well... so far. I've only had it running 2 days  :Laughing: 

There is a handly gui for configuring kontact: egroupwarewizard

There is also a great manual for installing and securing egroupware on the egroupware website.

It contains some good general information for securing apache and php too. Well worth a read just for that.

----------

## aleskx

does anybody know if there are any plans for eGroupware ebuild to suport postgresql?

----------

## bone

 *Slurp53 wrote:*   

> I like the open source version of Group Office
> 
> http://www.group-office.com/
> 
>  

 

I second that. I have been using this for about 6-8 months, and love the e-mail client capabilities.

jt

----------

